# Washed, waxed, clayed first time of the year (zAino)



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

Finally washed her last week Chicago saw 40's one day! I also buffed and waxed the first time. 1 year old already16,000 miles no complaints! 

35 percent tint
18" ltz wheels
chrome grill 
alpine nav and polk stereo


----------



## Dingle049 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lookin good!! I'm still waiting patiently for a warm weekend to do the same thing. Debating whether or not to use a clay bar since I just picked it up a month ago, but I suppose it couldn't hurt since the dealer probably wasn't as kind to it.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

NICE!!!


I want those rims!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

what products did you use,Results look excellent.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice! You need the chrome door handles to finish the look.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You do realize that this is my all time favorite pass time ,just too **** cold for my old bones to buff all of this paint for my taste ..and you do good work man..Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and the new best wishes .


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great. Currently snowing here, and my car looks terrible. Probably be another month at least before I can do anything other than run it through the car wash.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

bluers said:


> Finally washed her last week Chicago saw 40's one day! I also buffed and waxed the first time. 1 year old already16,000 miles no complaints!
> 
> 35 percent tint
> 18" ltz wheels
> ...


Looks pretty good and I love that shade of blue but isn't it a little to early to clay bar your car in Chicago. What if it snows again which it probably will. Once the salt is put back on the roads, then u defeated the purpose of using a clay bar. Since I detail cars professionally, I think u should've waited until mid April. But I understand,


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Where did you get the grill? And how much?? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't wait to wash/wax/clay my car this spring. It's hovering around freezing today in Columbus so it might be awhile.


----------



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

E and g chrome grill from carrid looks amazing when it hits the sun
(Have to take the front bumper off not to much fun)
zajno show car soap, clay bar , and there wax

yes i know its early but im a detail nut was 4 months b4 i touched it only hand wash it and yes all salt again but at least it lasted 2 days being shiny!

and yes chrome handles r on its way!!!!


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I like it looks clean! I'm trying to figure out if I should do that mesh or find a black mesh. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

